# Caron Butler Ready To Win This Season (Interview)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *WashingtonWizards.Com:* You look to be in great shape, what type of workouts have you been focusing on this summer?
> *Caron Butler:* It’s been a combination of a lot of things. Most of the things I have been doing have been on the field. Doing a lot of dynamic work. I’ve been doing a lot of sprints and agility work. I’ve been working on my speed mechanics and getting a lot of conditioning in as well as working on my strength in the weight room. I’m getting a lot of shots up, anywhere from 1,000 to 1,400 makes a day. I have just been trying to keep a nice rhythm. I took very little time off this summer. I probably took two weeks off in April and then started back up May 1st and I’ve just been working ever since. I’m preparing myself to be ready to compete for a championship this season.
> 
> *WW.Com:* I have also heard that you cut out something from your diet this summer, can you talk about that and the difference it has made?
> ...


http://www.washingtonwizardsblog.com/2009/08/25/butler-ready-to-win-this-season/


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Of course he's ready to win. His team only won 19 games last season. I hope this team doesn't buy into their own hype, though. I do think they will have a better record than last years (I think it would be pretty difficult not to), but they are getting a little overrated. I think they'll snag a 7/8 seed (maybe 6), but some people are putting them as the 4th best team in the East. Please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You don't think they can end up as the 4 seed out East?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Caron Butler, he's always been one of my favorite players. In my dream world he'd somehow make it back on the Lakers, oh well, at least he was on my team at one point. 

It does make me mad that his prime's been wasted on mediocore teams though, he's a damn fine player and I hope he can either make the best out of Washington, or find a better situation for him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> You don't think they can end up as the 4 seed out East?


I don't; I think that the Celtics/Cavs/Magic/Hawks are all easily ahead of the Wizards. And it wouldn't suprise me if the Heat/Bulls/Raptors/ finsihed ahead of them too.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Of course he's ready to win. His team only won 19 games last season. I hope this team doesn't buy into their own hype, though. I do think they will have a better record than last years (I think it would be pretty difficult not to), but they are getting a little overrated. I think they'll snag a 7/8 seed (maybe 6), but some people are putting them as the 4th best team in the East. Please.


The Wizards are just as overhyped as the player on your screen name is and the team you have on your sig. now go away.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Basel said:


> You don't think they can end up as the 4 seed out East?


Nope. I do think they have a shot at the playoffs, but give me a break. There's too many things that would have to go right for them to finish any higher than the 6-8th seed. I'm happy Wizards fans can be excited about their basketball team again, but to be frank I don't find the team to be that good. At this point in time, no matter how badly the fans want to believe he's just fine, there's no way of knowing where Gilbert's game will be at. He's an exciting player and I want to see the old Agent Zero back just as badly as everybody else, but let's be rational here. The guy has played a total of 15 games in the past two years because of a knee injury. 

I don't have a problem being excited for their team, but the widespread fanboy-ism is getting ridiculous and it is unwarranted as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Nope. I do think they have a shot at the playoffs, but give me a break. There's too many things that would have to go right for them to finish any higher than the 6-8th seed. I'm happy Wizards fans can be excited about their basketball team again, but to be frank I don't find the team to be that good. At this point in time, no matter how badly the fans want to believe he's just fine, there's no way of knowing where Gilbert's game will be at. He's an exciting player and I want to see the old Agent Zero back just as badly as everybody else, but let's be rational here. The guy has played a total of 15 games in the past two years because of a knee injury.
> 
> I don't have a problem being excited for their team, but the widespread fanboy-ism is getting ridiculous and it is unwarranted as far as I'm concerned.


Even if the Wizards don't get Gilbert Arenas back, they still have a good shot to get to the playoffs at the 6-8 seed with the return of a healthy Brendan Haywood, DeShawn Stevenson, and the additions of Randy Foye and Mike Miller, not to mention their young guys should get better (Young, Blatche, McGee, McGuire). And Flip Saunders for the most part has maximized his roster's ability to succeed in the regular season. 

I agree that Gilbert Arenas's health is a question mark but I also wouldn't assume the worst like you are doing. For now, Wizard fans are encouraged that Gilbert Arenas didn't rush back from injury which caused him to reinjure his knee twice in the 07-08 season. It's also been shown that players who have taken a year off have gone on to regain their form like Amare and Kenyon Martin. Plus reports indicate that Arenas has regained a lot of his explosiveness including those who are impartial like LeBron James, Andre Iguodala, and Quentin Richardson.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's wait until we can actually see this team on the court before we say the Hawks are "easily" better.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

I see no reason they can't improve their record this coming season. Most of the guys on the team will be healthy this time and I believe if they do in fact stay healthy they will make the playoffs.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Of course he's ready to win. His team only won 19 games last season. I hope this team doesn't buy into their own hype, though. I do think they will have a better record than last years (I think it would be pretty difficult not to), but they are getting a little overrated. I think they'll snag a 7/8 seed (maybe 6), but some people are putting them as the 4th best team in the East. Please.


Antawn Jamison disagrees.



> "I've been around here for six years and championship talk wasn't a norm around our locker room. That's all we're talking about now," Jamsion said, with less than two weeks remaining before training camp. "If we stay healthy, I think we can compete with the upper echelon of the NBA."
> 
> And don't try to tell him that he is raising the bar too high.
> 
> ...


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the Wizards will be good. In fact I expect it. However, the Southeast division is going to be fun this year. All 5 teams seem to have playoff aspirations. When's the last time we said that?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What the Wizards would have in their favor come spring is a combustible player like Arenas who's capable of dominating a game with his offense, the teams with that dominating force always do well in the playoffs because they're a variable.


----------

